# Question for Shetland owners...



## Sanny (Apr 16, 2008)

Our Shetlands are 38" or under so they use the same driving carts our B size minis use.

We have a Jerald Cart that was used for our 13-14H ponies that we are going to be selling.

I need to know if this cart would be appropiate for larger Shetlands.

The reason I am not sure about it is because Jerald no longer makes this size cart, but it was called a "Cob" size when they did. I guess designed for big ponies or small horses. If someone wanted a cart like this it would be a custom order. The shafts on the cart are 80" long. Editing to clarify this....Jerald now only makes mini shafts at 46" or 49" then 74" for ponies then it jumps to 88" for horses, so 80" is custom and used to be sold as a "cob size".

The wheels are 26 inches (Jerald sells mini carts with 20" or 24" wheels and 26" for the ponies. I do have a pony viceroy with 26" wheels that works fine with both my A and B minis, but I had the pony shafts taken off and mini shafts put on.)

This cart is definitely more heavy duty than the mini carts and wider. The seat is 3-4" wider and longer than the seat on my Jeralds.

It was professionally refurbished several years ago by Jerald and has one of the original vintage canvas Jerald covers that tie instead of velcro.

But back to my specific question, would this cart be the right size for bigger Shetlands? If you drive a bigger Shetland, what size cart are you using now? Does this compare to yours or is it too big?

I don't want to misrepresent this cart so I want to know if it would work for the bigger Shetlands. It worked just fine for our ponies, but even though they are in the pony height range, in my opinion they are more like small horses. I haven't paid a lot of attention to the Shetlands that are bigger because at shows those classes are the only time I have a break.

It is a beautiful cart and we should probably hold on to it in case we need it in the future but we've had it stored for a couple of years and have barely used it and since we have sold our ponies that used it we decide we might as well sell the cart and harnesses too.

I should have taken a picture of it next to my mini carts but I didn't think of that until now.

Here is the cart.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 16, 2008)

Is that 80" from singletree to shaft tip? If so I would say the cart is too big for even the larger shetlands. My horse cart (not a Jerald) had 80" shafts and I used it on Morgans right up to 15.2 hh. It had 24" wheels on it; 26" ones would have been better, but the 24" ones did work

How wide are the shafts on this cart?

Jerald's mini carts have 74" shafts? I thought 49" was standard for Mini size? I don't think I've ever seen one advertised with shafts longer than 49"

I have a pony that's going to end up somewhere between 40" and 42" and my cart with 54" shafts is going to fit her just fine. I don't think a 46" or even 48" shetland would need shafts longer than 60"


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 17, 2008)

I think standard for shetlands is 74"? I don't own one yet, but...


----------



## Karen S (Apr 17, 2008)

Good Morning Mary,

The shafts on this cart is way too long for the Shetlands. The 26" wheels are fine. (go to my website and look at my 44" mare driving Fiddlestix Silver Silhouette). You will see her in my Houghton Cart, with 26" wheels and 60" shafts. I wouldn't go over 66" at the max. This cart can be set up for my "B" size mini's with the 24" wheels as well.

The top height limit for the shetlands is 48" with a 2" heel and that's for the Show Pony Division which are as large as you can get.

Karen


----------



## JourneysEnd (Apr 17, 2008)

Minis shafts are 46" or 49"

Pony shafts are 74"

Horse shafts are 88"

Sounds like you have a true cob size cart.

You could market on

carriagemart.com or check some of the welsh pony sites.


----------



## Sanny (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help everybody.

I took the cart to a trainer yesterday and he said the same thing about Welsh ponies or small horses. He really liked it and wanted to put wooden wheels on it but after looking at the cart it was a little too small for him.

After reading the posts I know that it wouldn't work for Shetlands. It is definitely also too wide in between the shafts too, for any shetlands.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 17, 2008)

You can also market it to the larger Hackney Ponies. Go to Hackney Pony Society of America or the CA one.


----------

